# Οι καλύτερες διασκευές μουσικών επιτυχιών - The greatest covers



## nickel (Aug 26, 2014)

*cover, cover song, cover version = διασκευή μουσικής επιτυχίας*

In popular music, a *cover version* or *cover song*, or simply *cover*, is a new performance or recording of a previously recorded, commercially released (or unreleased) song, by someone other than the original artist or composer.
[...]
On occasion a cover becomes more popular and well known than the original, such as Santana's version in 1970 of Peter Green's and Fleetwood Mac's 1968 song "Black Magic Woman" or Jimi Hendrix's version of Bob Dylan's "All Along the Watchtower." The Hendrix version, released six months after Dylan's original, became a Top 10 single in the UK in 1968 (US number 20) and was ranked 48th in Rolling Stone magazine's 500 Greatest Songs of All Time.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cover_Song

(Ξέρω ότι ο ορισμός δεν περιλαμβάνει την «επιτυχία» που έβαλα εγώ στην ελληνική απόδοση.)

Έμαθα λοιπόν σήμερα ότι το 2007 το μουσικό περιοδικό του Observer (Observer Music Monthly) έκανε ψηφοφορία για τις 50 καλύτερες μουσικές διασκευές και πρώτη βγήκε η διασκευή που έκανε η Κέιτ Μπους στο _Rocket Man_ του Έλτον Τζον.






Από τον κατάλογο του περιοδικού ή το βικιλήμμα ή τις προσωπικές μας λίστες, ας βάζουμε εδώ τις αγαπημένες μας διασκευές (και, αν είναι μεταφρ-άσματα, η θέση τους είναι εκεί).


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2014)

...
Καιρός να γκινιάσω αυτό το νήμα. Έχω πάρα πολλά κατά νου και πελαγώνω, αλλά από κάπου πρέπει να πιαστώ. Ας ξεκινήσω λοιπόν με μια από τις πρώτες διασκευές που θυμάμαι, πιτσιρικάς που δε σκάμπαζα πολλά από μουσική ή τουλάχιστον δεν είχα τις συνοδευτικές γνώσεις που συσσωρεύτηκαν με τον καιρό και δεν ήξερα ότι τούτο δω ήταν διασκευή, αλλά μέχρι να βγάλω τα γράσα απ' τα μάτια, πρωτοξετσουμισμένο ροκάκι γαρ, νόμιζα πως ήταν το πρωτότυπο.

"*I Heard It Through the Grapevine*" is a song written by Norman Whitfield and Barrett Strong for Motown Records in 1966, and made famous by Marvin Gaye in a single released in October 1968 on Motown's Tamla label.




Spoiler



Originally recorded by Smokey Robinson & the Miracles in 1966, that version was rejected by Motown owner Berry Gordy, who told Whitfield and Strong to make it stronger. After recording the song with Marvin Gaye in 1967, which Gordy also rejected, Whitfield produced a version with Gladys Knight & the Pips, which Gordy agreed to release as a single in September 1967, and which went to number two in the Billboard chart. The Marvin Gaye version was placed on his 1968 album _In the Groove_, where it gained the attention of radio disc jockeys, and Gordy finally agreed to its release as a single in October 1968, when it went to the top of the Billboard Pop Singles chart for seven weeks from December 1968 to January 1969 and became for a time the biggest hit single on the Motown label.

The Gaye recording has since become an acclaimed soul classic, and in 2004, it was placed on the _Rolling Stone_ list of The 500 Greatest Songs of All Time. On the commemorative 50th Anniversary of the _Billboard_ Hot 100 issue of _Billboard_ magazine in June 2008, Marvin Gaye's "Grapevine" was ranked 65th. It was also inducted to the Grammy Hall of Fame for "historical, artistic and significant" value.

In addition to being released several times by Motown artists, the song has been covered by a range of musicians including Creedence Clearwater Revival, who made an eleven-minute interpretation for their 1970 album, _Cosmo's Factory_; and has been used twice in television commercials – each time using session musicians recreating the style of the Marvin Gaye version: the 1985 Levi's commercial, "Launderette", featuring male model Nick Kamen, and the 1986 California raisins promotion with Buddy Miles as the singer for the clay animation group The California Raisins.


Marvin Gaye live in Montreux, 1980






Ακόμα και σήμερα, μετά από τόσα ακούσματα από τόσους και τόσους, η διασκευή των Creedence με κάνει να σειέμαι σύγκορμος, θες από νοσταλγία, θες από την αξία της. Αξία μουσική έχει πάντως, γιατί χωρίς να ξεφεύγουν από τη μελωδική και τη ρυθμική γραμμή, παίζοντας νότα προς νότα το πρωτότυπο (ή μάλλον την πιο γνωστή εκτέλεση, του Μάρβιν Γκέι), κατάφεραν να τραχύνουν το λούστρο και το αγαπησιάρικο της σόουλ όσο χρειάστηκε για να κάνουν το κομμάτι μπλουζ ροκ, με ακριβώς όση αγριάδα και παράπονο απαιτούσε η διασκευή σ' αυτό το στυλ. Ιδίως στη μεγαλόπρεπη 11λεπτη εκτέλεση από το Cosmo's Factory, ενώ στην ευνόητα συντομευμένη, 4λεπτη εκδοχή του που παιζόταν στο ραδιόφωνο ή περιλαμβανόταν σε διάφορες συλλογές και μπεστ οφ έχανε λίγο.

Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2014)

...
A Top Ten of Cover Songs







A Top Ten of Over-Covered Songs


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2014)




----------

